# Frage



## waldy (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
eine Frage, 
wenn Firma meldet Insolvenz - kann die Teoretisch weiter Leute einstellen oder nicht?
gruß


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage,
> wenn Firma meldet Insolvenz - kann die Teoretisch weiter Leute einstellen oder nicht?
> gruß



ich zitiere den vom insolvenzverwalter eingesetzten geschäftsführer:

"wenn sie irgendwo probleme haben, meinen, dass wir unterstützung brauchen, sagen sie es! wir haben keinen einstellungsstop!"


----------



## gravieren (28 Oktober 2010)

Hi vierlagig


Ich könnte deinen Satz so verstehen, dass dein Betrieb Insolvenz hat/hatte ?


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi vierlagig
> 
> 
> Ich könnte deinen Satz so verstehen, dass dein Betrieb Insolvenz hat/hatte ?



ja, könntest du, richtig erkannt. könntest du andererseits aber genauso auch nicht.


----------



## gravieren (28 Oktober 2010)

Hi


vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, könntest du, richtig erkannt. könntest du andererseits aber genauso auch nicht.



Politiker  ?   *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2010)

Waldy, in diesem Forum werden tausende Fragen gestellt, nun, dazu ist es ja eingerichtet worden. Du bist nun schon rel. lange hier User, also warum kannst du im Titel nicht eine ordentliche Themenbezeichnung eintragen?
Dein Topic ist ja nicht falsch, aber genauso dämlich, wie "Problem", "Hilfe", "Brauche dringend Hilfe" oder auch "Hallo".

//Scherzmode on

PS: Was mir auffällt, du hast eine wirklich starke Neigung in problematische Situationen zu geraten. Die Gegenthese dazu könnte auch lauten: "Bekommt jemand Probleme, der mit waldy zu tun hat?" In dem Sinne hätte ich leichte Bedenken, dich einzustellen. 

//Scherzmode off


----------



## waldy (28 Oktober 2010)

Hi,


> Dein Topic ist ja nicht falsch, aber genauso dämlich, wie "Problem", "Hilfe", "Brauche dringend Hilfe" oder auch "Hallo".


 - na ja, ich wuste es nicht genau , wie muss man meine Frage "Bezeichnen " .

Vor 2 Wochen ich war bei Vorstellungsgespräch für Bereich SPS Automatissierungs gewesen und habe Gute Zusage für diese Stelle bekommen .
Nur nach eine Woche , habe ich Absage bekommen, mit Grund, das diese Firma hat Antrag auf Insolvenz gestelt . ( Ich hoffe, das nicht ich war Ursache wegen  Insolvenz ) .

Nun ich überlege mir, wäre es Möglich sein, bei Insolvenz tortztem bei Firma rein kommen , für meine Traum Beruf.

gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eine Frage,
> wenn Firma meldet Insolvenz - kann die Teoretisch weiter Leute einstellen oder nicht?
> gruß



Ja, auch praktisch.

Insolvenz bedeuted in erster Linie einen amtlich bestellten Verwalter 
und m. W. auch den Schutz vor Zwangsmaßnahmen (z. B. Pfändungen).

Wenn der Insolvenzverwalter zur Erledigung profitabler Aufträge 
zusätzliches Personal benötigt, kann er das auch einstellen. Allerdings
muss man darauf achten, dass der Vertrag auch wirklich die Unterschrift
des  Insolvenzverwalters trägt.


----------



## waldy (28 Oktober 2010)

> Dein Topic ist ja nicht falsch, aber genauso dämlich, wie "Problem", "Hilfe", "Brauche dringend Hilfe" oder auch "Hallo".


 - in Prinzip diese Texten sind auch so ofter hier gewesen wurden, als meine Tema mit Kurzem Bezeichung -" Frage"   .

Bzw das macht keine Unterschied , ob ich schreibe " Hallo " oder "Frage" - die sind gleichmessig so oft hier geschrieben wurde, das meine "Frage" mach keine mehr unterschrieb zum vergleich andere Temenem wie 
" Hallo" 


gruß


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - in Prinzip diese Texten sind auch so ofter hier gewesen wurden, als meine Tema mit Kurzem Bezeichung -" Frage"   .
> 
> Bzw das macht keine Unterschied , ob ich schreibe " Hallo " oder "Frage" - die sind gleichmessig so oft hier geschrieben wurde, das meine "Frage" mach keine mehr unterschrieb zum vergleich andere Temenem wie
> " Hallo"
> ...




Ähm, grübel, genau waldy, so isses. Oder? :sm14:


----------



## Bernhard Götz (29 Oktober 2010)

Der Insolvenzverwalter darf natürlich neue Leute einstellen (lassen) wenn es notwendig ist. Nicht jede Firma die in Insolvenz geht, wird aufgelöst. Viele werden auch - oft Jahre lang - vom Insolvenzverwalter geführt und wieder fitt gemacht.


----------



## MSB (29 Oktober 2010)

Alleine deshalb:
http://www.internetratgeber-recht.d...eber-recht.de/Arbeitsrecht/Insolvenz/iaa2.htm
würde ich da nicht anfangen, und wenn ich da wäre, vermutlich kündigen (kommt dann aber sehr auf die konkrete Situation an)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (29 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Alleine deshalb:
> http://www.internetratgeber-recht.d...eber-recht.de/Arbeitsrecht/Insolvenz/iaa2.htm
> würde ich da nicht anfangen, und wenn ich da wäre, vermutlich kündigen (kommt dann aber sehr auf die konkrete Situation an)
> 
> ...



ich denke, dass muß sehr viel differenzierter betrachtet werden.
tritt der insolvenzverwalter als reiner befriediger der ausstehenden forderungen auf, ja, dann sollte man das weite suchen.
geht es ihm aber um die fortführung und veräußerung des unternehmens an einen anderen eigentümer, so kann es, mit gesundem augenmaß bemessen, durchaus sinnvoll sein, weiter zu arbeiten (der insolvenzverwalter haftet persönlich für die lohnzahlung, wenn er die arbeit in auftrag gegeben hat und letzteres muss er, da er und seine schergen die oberste instanz aller entscheidungen und ausgaben sind...)
natürlich sollte und darf man nicht blind darauf vertrauen, dass es irgendwann einen investor gibt und man sollte auch nicht in eine schockstarre verfallen und den arbeitsmarkt meiden...
ist es aber absehbar und das liegt am unternehmen an sich, markt, technologie etc. dass es einen sog. betriebsübergang gibt hat der angestellte, im neuen betrieb eine einjährige gesetzliche beschäftigungsgarantie...
bei manchen unternehmen sind fachkräfte auch so gefragt bzw. binden soviel know how, dass der IV mit sonderzahlungen versucht, dieses personal zu halten...

also alles wirklich immer kritisch aber nicht nur negativ betrachten ... 

krise und chance...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> ( Ich hoffe, das nicht ich war Ursache wegen  Insolvenz ) .



*ROFL*

Wenn du noch nicht eingestellt wurdest, wohl kaum.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Alleine deshalb:
> http://www.internetratgeber-recht.d...eber-recht.de/Arbeitsrecht/Insolvenz/iaa2.htm
> würde ich da nicht anfangen, und wenn ich da wäre, vermutlich kündigen (kommt dann aber sehr auf die konkrete Situation an)
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Link passt hier m. E. nicht. Wird man vom Insolvenzverwalter 
bzw. in dessen Auftrag eingestellt, so hat man Ansprüche gegen 
den Insolvenzverwalter, und nicht gegen den bankrotten Laden.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Oktober 2010)

Pressemitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> „Ich freue mich, dass durch das Engagement des neuen Inves-
> tors die Zukunft für die Mitarbeiter gesichert ist. *** ist ein
> starker Partner und eine optimale Lösung für die Belegschaft,
> die nun nach langer Zeit der Ungewissheit eine neue Perspekti-
> ve hat“, sagt Insolvenzverwalter ***





> Folgende Personen wurden heute mit sofortiger Wirkung freigestellt:
> 
> *** [chef einkauf]
> *** [chef qualität]
> ...



..........


----------

